# Non-Stress Echo with Contrast



## Mnigma (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Fellow Coders:

I am looking for a CPT Code(s) that I can submit for a NON-Stress Echo with contrast.
Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in Advance,

Mary


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 9, 2011)

TTE/ TEE: See 93306, 93307, 93312 or C8923- C8925...

Hope this helps,


----------



## Mnigma (Jun 10, 2011)

*Non Stress w/contrast*

Thanks,  I thoought maybe I could just use the 93306 with A9700 for the contrast.

I will check out those C codes.  Thanks again


----------

